# Had a visitor  today



## Tom O (Jul 28, 2021)

A mom and 3 youngsters under my shed.
















you can just see moms head at the gate watching the humans play baseball.


----------



## PeterT (Jul 28, 2021)

Cute little rascals. I'll trade you for the early AM racoon that was in the dogs food bin.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 28, 2021)

PeterT said:


> Cute little rascals. I'll trade you for the early AM racoon that was in the dogs food bin.



There's Racoons in Calgary???  Sure it wasn't a Coyote?


----------



## PeterT (Jul 28, 2021)

It took me a while to finally get a glimpse as he was leaving the crime scene. I didn't think they were here either but they are
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/raccoons-in-calgary-1.5720590


----------



## JuanH (Aug 28, 2021)

@Tom O my wife wants to see them so badly lol.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 29, 2021)

Well it seems they left it could be because next door has a firepit and are a little loud on the weekends. I’ve still been leaving water and a bit of food that disappears during the night I just hope I’m not feeding a skunk or the neighbours cat!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 29, 2021)

A couple of foxes around are ok, they are good mousers. We get coyotes all the time. Mangy critters, bring out the 204. Had to give a skunk a loaded up egg this summer, never saw him again.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 29, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> A couple of foxes around are ok, they are good mousers. We get coyotes all the time. Mangy critters, bring out the 204. Had to give a skunk a loaded up egg this summer, never saw him again.



"a loaded up egg"


----------



## DPittman (Aug 29, 2021)

Tom O said:


> Well it seems they left it could be because next door has a firepit and are a little loud on the weekends. I’ve still been leaving water and a bit of food that disappears during the night I just hope I’m not feeding a skunk or the neighbours cat!


Did you know that coons really like cats?  They've been known to desiccated farm cat populations.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 30, 2021)

Sooo how do you load up a egg?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 30, 2021)

You inject a little liquid strychnine into an egg. Requires a fine needle and  the poison both of which i have. I obtained a large supply of strychnine a few years back when the RM was handing out gopher poison. Place the egg under the building that the skunk is taking up residence under. Make damn sure the dog can't get at it.


----------



## DPittman (Aug 30, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Did you know that coons really like cats?  They've been known to desiccated farm cat populations.


Dang autocorrect...decimate not desicate!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Aug 30, 2021)

Haha I implied desecrate in my head !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.decelles (Aug 30, 2021)

Makes me miss sask, hearing [mention]6.5 Fan [/mention] call it rm.

Out hear it is md


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.decelles (Aug 30, 2021)

Make that about 100 ways I know to “decimate” a skunk

Thanks [mention]6.5 Fan [/mention] 

Fishing rod, braided line and sardines.......(allegedly)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 30, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> Makes me miss sask, hearing [mention]6.5 Fan [/mention] call it rm.
> 
> Out hear it is md



Municipal District but RM?  Rural? What?


----------



## kevin.decelles (Aug 31, 2021)

Rural municipality


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 31, 2021)

Right on Kevin, Rural Municipality the cities are Urban Municipalities.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 31, 2021)

You guys will soon have possum too. Never saw one around here till around 1985 or so. Caught my first one in a live trap that year. Then started seeing road kills. Today there are millions of them. 

I love foxes. But the only good racoon is a dead one. I've never seen them go after a cat. I'm guessing it's a disease they carry. Two years ago we had well over 50 die on the farm here - some with help but most of them from racoon distemper which my vet told me was contagious to dogs and cats.


----------



## Tom O (Sep 2, 2021)

Well it’s official it’s not a skunk!
I have one little buddy left!










Tonight we are having bacon bits with a plumb for dessert.


----------



## JuanH (Sep 4, 2021)

That’s so cool


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 4, 2021)

JuanH said:


> That’s so cool



Ya, but I don't think feeding it is such a great idea, to each their own...........


----------

